# Magia General > Hilos Destacados >  Bisection de Andrew Mayne

## Magicmaxi

Hola amigos,me gustaría saber que opinaís de bisection y en general de los efectos de Andrew Mayne ya que me estoy planteando comprar algún producto de él para mi nuevo show.Saludos a todos

----------


## S. Alexander

¡Hola amigo!

Bisection: Si haces escenario (escenario, ni salón ni cerca), me gusta. Si no, nop.

Los efectos de Mayne me gustan (algunos), otros no, la voodoo box económica es muy aprovechable y no sé... ¡que hable alguien que sepa! Jejeje

Un abrazo mágico

S. Alexander

----------


## Magicmaxi

Tomo nota amigo,la verdad que habrá escenarios que no esten muy lejos del público con lo cuál intuyo que puede ser un poco peligroso,seguiré en mi búsqueda ya que lo estoy enfocando también por la mnemotecnia y mentalismo,pero lo que busco es variedad ya que es posible que vaya destinado a un público dispar(a veces cenas,despedidas,cumpleaños,discotecas etc)Muchas gracias.Saludos

----------


## hakan di milo

Yo nunca lo use , pero no lo comendaria para salon , ni close up pero  es bueno ,si queres hacer un programa de magia o bien en un escenario  (no teatro).

----------


## mayico

¿Un escenario si, y un teatro no?
Explica un poco mas esto, si quieres claro jejejeje.
Yo he visto realizarlo en teatros y no tiene mas que estudiar un poco la forma, nada mas.

----------


## Magicmaxi

Entonces chicos,si lo hago en un escenario grande.que perfectamente puede ser teatro quedaria bien?Entiendo que si está el público cerca se puede notar no?

----------


## hakan di milo

Yo decia lo del teatro porque se ve desde arriba , que no significa que lo descubran pero hay mas riesgos quesi se ve desde un escenario de cafe cosert ,ese truco se puede hacer en 360 grados ,pero cuando se mira desde arriba ,hay riesgos , ese era mi punto.espero que te sirva

----------


## Magicmaxi

La verdad que me ayuda bastante vuestras sabias opiniones,está claro que es un efecto para escenario y hay que trabajarlo bien.Muchas gracias amigos y compañeros

----------


## magogaditano

Muy buenas
 Yo me compré bisection, y te digo que lo que más trabajo cuesta es ponerte a construir el gimmick, por lo demás, es fácil y muy llamativo.
 Yo en cambio pienso distinto que los demás que han comentado, es un efecto que desde lejos, como puede ser un escenario, puede no apreciarse del todo bien. Si estas haciendo magia de salón al mismo nivel que el público o en tarima (da igual que haya gente por los lados, siempre que respeten una mínima distancia), se aprecia mas, y cuánto mejor esté hecho el gimmick mas impacto creará entre el público.
 En cuanto al resto de efectos de Mayne...., no voy a decir lo que me parece, sólo que no te los recomiendo, la mayoría de los que conozco no es que sean demasiado aprovechables.

 Espero que te sea de ayuda  :001 302:

----------

